# couple of MLB Plays i Really Like Today Sunday May 1st



## yourbestpick (May 1, 2022)

couple of More plays

Liking Sandiego in MLB

Pirates are 0-9 in at least the third game of a series as a dog of at least +110 when they are coming off a win. system is 1-0 this MLB Season as it Won Back On April 23rd as the Chicago Cubs Beat Pitsburgh 23-0

also sandiego has .musgrove pitching with a 2.16 era and with pittsburgh m.keller with a 6.62 era

also liking

but liking alot more sandiego team total over 3 and a half runs or 4 runs depending on your sportsbook
as we see
pittsburgh M.keller has allowed 4 or more runs in 10 straight home games including 2-0 this MLB season as he has allowed 12 runs and 7 runs in his two home games this mlb season
and with sandiego off a loss , i see sandiego scoring 4 or more...

www.yourbestpick.com


----------



## bett0r (May 2, 2022)

Wow great picks!


----------

